# Rolling out field fence tomorrow



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry for the stupid question but the answer will save me the trial and error process I usually use. I have alot of experience with barbed wire but none with field fence. To roll out field fence do you lay it down, unroll it, the tack it up or unroll it vertically along the fence?

This will go over and existing 5 stand barbed wire fence. Is there a device like the barbed wire unrollers like you use on an ATV or Hitch? This stuff is 330 foot rolls, 4 inch spacing so it weighs alot (guessing over 100 #). I have about 3000 feet over some rough terrain.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We used this same fence. It can be a pain! I think on the rough terrain we ended up laying it down and rolling it out. I never saw any unrolling device, so dont know about that. We would unroll, then use the come-along hitched to the truck to tighten it up. unroll another 20-30 feet, do it again. when we got it good and tight, we would sorta tag team the little wire thingys that you put on it, with 4 of us working we put up several acres of fence in a day or so. At least you already have fence posts up! Nearly killed us driving posts into almost solid rock.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

1. Get your supplies: fencing, fencing clips, vehicle for moving rolls
2. Smash thumb between rolls as load on truck: try to swear quietly and remember where you put your fencing plier thingamajiggetys.
3. Get up early on day of fencing so you will be done by noon.
4. Spend 45 minutes looking for your good work gloves that a spouse, a lab puppy, or a 7-year old daughter may have misplaced.
5. Drive to fencing area...unload first roll of fence and watch it roll downhill approximately 50 yards from the fenceline you are hoping to fence. Realize as you shove it back up the hill, that being 40 something DOES suck.
6. Remember you never found the pliers. Head back to the garage from whence you came and spend another 45 minutes looking for pliers. Find one glove.
7. Go to hardware store to buy new set of fencing pliers.
8. (at this point I usually start fantasizing about being from a normal family where people KNOW how to do it right the first time around).
9. Stop at drive-through for icy refreshing beverage, wishing it were 5:00 somewhere in your vicinity.
10. Fantasize on the way home that some kind samaritan has finished the job for you.
11. Repeat steps 4-10 for the next couple days, being very sore and slightly crabby in between.
12. when you are FINALLY done, and the critters are turned out, sit back and ENJOY the fruits of your labor(while the goats plot out where the weak spots are)
HAVE FUN!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

funny,Jcran. and also true..esp. that last part.

seriously, do not forget your gloves. our last fencing we rolled it down hills,pushed it up hills, and wrestled the roll upright to go behind trees, large rocks, etc. Then carefully secure it to every lowest point...do not skip any. the goats, esp. kids, will lift it up and go right on under it. Good luck and watch your fingers.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Unrolling device thingy: Find yourself a long piece of metal conduit. Stick the conduit through the roll of fencing - make sure the fencing will roll so that the free end is on the ground and away from the truck/tractor/car you're using (this is key!). Tie the free ends of the conduit to the vehicle of your choice with twine, wire, zip ties, what ever's lying around and looks like it'll sort of work. Make sure you have someone watching the fencing roll and are driving slowly enough that you can stop as soon as your look out notices the roll binding. There's always a couple spots in the fence roll that bind.

There's still plenty of pinched fingers, lost tools, and cursing involved. Just not as much as if you're trying to unroll the stuff without the help of a handy internal combustion engine.


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Will be a loooong day. I have a 6 foot pry bar I will try like the conduit. Good idea. This is a one man (over 50) operation.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I fogot to mention, you'll need to pin the free end of the fencing down so it doesn't roll back up on you (ask me how I know that one!). I use a digging fork solidly planted in the ground between the fence wires. A pick works, too.

You know we're all there with you in spirit!


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

We used 100ft rolls of horse fence, unrolled it along side of the posts, set cinderblocks on the "pull" end, secured the other with fence staples (U-nails) to the 1st post and then attached the puller we made of two 2x4 and two eye bolts to the pull end that has the blocks sitting on it and then used the truck and pulled it taught, then one of us leaned on the fence while the other nailed it up, then attached the next roll (had to weave the stuff together) and then repeat, repeat, repeat. Good Luck!


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I use the conduit idea, but hanf the whole thing from the front end loader and just back up to unwind. I also run the whole length, then tighten it up with a comealong. Take a few scrap 2x4's and bolt/screw them together at the end of your fence run. This way the comealong can pull on the whole fence, not just one wire.Get it tight, walk the line and pull up the fence half way, tighten some more, walk the line to lift the fence some more, etc. I like to use only a few staples to hold the fence, so that in a few weeks, when it starts to settle in and relax the curl in it I can go back, pull the few staples and re-tighten. I also like to run the fence 4" off the ground. This will help the fence last a lot longer. Just put a strand of barbed wire (I like the Goucho brand - it never rusts, but also never relaxes) to keep varmits from sneeking under. Mike


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Be sure to stretch it TIGHT before you staple it or it will be sagging before you are finished. I use the above mentioned two 2x4's bolted together to sandwich the fencing in between. Wrap the end of a short chain around each end and use a winch fastened to the middle of the chain.

If you can, position yourself on the outside of the fence as you stretch it for safety.

A winch will pull it tighter than my 4x4 truck.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL! Jcran - I forgot about steps 2, 4 & 5!! I repeated the smashing of the finger thing over and over...
It has been awhile since we put up a fence, it seems I have blocked some of it out of my memory.
Country Doc,,, enjoy your fence building! (especially step #12!)


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I'm alive. Got most of it done (about 100 yards today). Sure is harder than barbed wire. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## computerchick (Jun 24, 2005)

We roll it out first - laying it down - connect each end, and then you'll join the middle using a comealong, and as you tighten each string, the whole fenceline comes up...tighten it up, then go back and staple (not attach staple, but staple so there is some give back and forth)

There are instructions somewhere on the web for doing this - it is A LOT easier for me since I dont' know how to drive DH's tractor (i'm an auto transmission geek), and there isn't room for me to take my boat, err truck up the hill that we are currently fencing.

I'm using 3' wire field fencing, and leaving the barb on the fence posts. Only trouble I'm having so far is driving these staples into 60+ year old petrified locust!

Good luck!
Andrea


----------



## boermommy (Jan 13, 2006)

I hired somebody to put mine up. Left for work and when I got back at 3:00 pm....voila...fencing. It was worth every penny.

Now if I could just teach Oreo to stop sticking her head through the lower rungs and getting stuck.


----------



## Dale in Ar (Feb 8, 2006)

Just unroled 330 foot of woven wire today,been awhile since I done that and it sure got to me.I use come-alongs to tighten my fence,I also use the two 2x4 method of tightening the fence and it does a pretty good job,some places too tight to staple the wire to a post that was set a little out of line.I had to stand the roll up and unroll it,sure is the hard way,but had to get between trees.It goes faster if you can lay it down and unroll it,then let the come-alongs pull the wire upright .I'll have another roll to lay later,after I recover from this bout .Now where are those aspirins ???


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

computerchick said:


> We roll it out first - laying it down - connect each end, and then you'll join the middle using a comealong, and as you tighten each string, the whole fenceline comes up...tighten it up, then go back and staple (not attach staple, but staple so there is some give back and forth)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Very good idea. Sounds better than doing it with the device I used (boards and bolts).
> ...


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

computerchick said:


> We roll it out first - laying it down - connect each end, and then you'll join the middle using a comealong, and as you tighten each string, the whole fenceline comes up...tighten it up, then go back and staple (not attach staple, but staple so there is some give back and forth)


How come I don't get it? How do you "joing the middle using a comealong"? Why is the middle not already joined? Did you cut it apart? How do you tighten just one wire in a woven wire fence? Can somebody please turn on the lights? :help:


----------



## computerchick (Jun 24, 2005)

you either take two runs, or cut one.

I've done it using a gripple, but you can also use the board system and ratchet or a comealong. Only problem I've had so far is I made one run too tight (!!)

THere is a link! I am looking I am I am! Only problem you have - is depending on the field fencing, it's 5-7 or more gripples or splices. Totally NOT doing this for the horse height fencing htat's going down by the road. I'm trying boermommy's method for that one ;-)

I'll start cleaning out my favorites and will post the page as soon as I find it!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net


----------



## computerchick (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.gateway-alpacas.com/farm-fencing/fence-wire.php

Here is the link!

It's worked really well for us here - we are ALL rock and mountain and trees and well, NOT FLAT. So the standard pull from corner to corner hasn't been efficient - especially when you can't get in that one corner overlooking the ditch ;-p drop off into the stream.

Hope this helps someone! I have been able to install 3' field fencing all by myself with this method and gripples!

Andrea


----------



## Country Doc (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, here is that link. It also fully explains their way of building the fence with a middle splice using their tools. Worth a look, especially for someone new to fencing.

http://www.staytitefence.com/products/goat-fencing.htm

This is the how to link.

http://www.staytitefence.com/fence-design/how-to-build-a-fence.htm


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

I put up a bunch of it by myself and actually got it stretched tightly. I think with any kind of field fencing that is the key, getting it stretched tight enough that it doesn't sag. I just rolled it out along the ground and when I got it to the end stood it up and leaned it against the already existing 5 strand barbed wire fence and post. I weaved a t-post through the wire, hooked a chain to it and to the back of my riding lawn mower. I put the lawn mower in low 1 got off with it running and let it pull the fence tight and I stapled it to each of my wood posts. The lawn mower pulled it tighter than any person could have.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Step 5 1/2: Go to hardware store to replace cheesy li'l come-along that failed in the face of DW's determination. (Gee, dear, how wimpy do ya think I am?)


----------

